# My dog won't drink



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Does any one have any idea why my dog won't drink water??

She hasn't drank anything since yesterday and even then she didn't drink much. Put 1000ml in her bowl this morning and she hasn't touched it 

She has played quite a bit today and yet she still hasn't had a drink. She is eating though.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Is she on wet or dry food ?? 


I find Oscars water intake varies dramatically depending on if he has wet or dry food. 

Is there anywhere else she could be getting water from, again Oscar would rather drink out of a puddle than his own bowl


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

She hasn't gone out much except in the garden today and I can't see anything in there that she can drink. I filled her bowl up just before I went out at 10 and got back at half 2-3 and it hadn't been touched. 

She is on both wet and dry. Skinners for the dry and winalot for the wet.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How to Tell if Your Dog is Dehydrated | eHow.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I have checked her elasticity and gums, the gums seem fine .

But her elasticity is popping back straight away. It's the first thing I did go on the internet after speaking to you to see symptoms etc....Going to try her with a cup of tea (no sugar of course, just tea) fingers crossed


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

trixiemixy said:


> She hasn't gone out much except in the garden today and I can't see anything in there that she can drink. I filled her bowl up just before I went out at 10 and got back at half 2-3 and it hadn't been touched.
> 
> She is on both wet and dry. Skinners for the dry and winalot for the wet.


Maybe try just giving her some dry for tea and see if that encourages her to drink.

Oscars not a big drinker but drinks when he needs to i think. Worth checking for the dehydration signs just incase


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah she has now drunk 500ml of tea :lol:

But if she doesn't drink any water should I phone the vet


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo wouldn't drink from his bowl on Saturday when he was ill, but would have ice cubes - maybe worth a try? I gave him an ice cube every hour or so (big one).


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

trixiemixy said:


> Yeah she has now drunk 500ml of tea :lol:
> 
> But if she doesn't drink any water should I phone the vet


Cheeky minx :scared:

Sounds like she is being "choosy" 

Does she show any of the signs of dehydration ??

If you are concerned you could call the vet and just ask for an opinion


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I know, drinking tea but not water :lol:

Well her elasticity is a bit off I think. Not sure though.
I don't want to take her straight in though as she is costing me enough in vet bills as it is.
Might give them a phone in the morning though, see what they say.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you mix any water in with her food? I always mix some in with my two's meals just so they get a bit of water. Bailey doesn't drink much.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis has never been big on drinking , the only water she has really is what I mix in with her food, she does like to have a drink out of a stream though or even puddle of rain water if she gets the chance, but never out if her dish


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Phoned the vet, they said if she still hasn't drank anything tomorrow evening then I have to take her in


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Henry doesn't drink much - although he likes a puddle and will have a drink more often in the evening.

What I do is add warm water to his Acana in the morning and a touch in with his dinner. Do you add water to the kibble? You don't have to soak it, just add it and feed immediately.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Some dogs don't like drinking still water, but will drink running water. You can get fountain bowls that keep it moving. Some people find mixing a little of something tasty in water makes it a lot more palatable, such as a spoonful of milk or wet dog food mixed in.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some dogs are intolerant to cows milk, so might not be an idea to try that, but they are usually ok with goats milk. If all else fails, is there a supermarket near you where you can get goats milk and dilute it with water. You might be able to get some down her that way.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine drinks v little too so I always add water to kibble. After much experimenting, I find she drinks better from a china bowl and seems to prefer mineral water (Morrisons basic of course)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Harvey has never drunk much at all, hes fed dry so i just fill the bowl with water when hes fed, if he has done more exercise than normal or the weather is particular warm i coulour the water with milk and he will drink a full bowl, it used to worry me too but hes 11 this year extremely fit and healthy so its never hurt him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

The thing is this is first time she hasn't drank anything. All she has had since Tuesday is a cup of tea....she just won't touch her water at all


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all. I know this is a really old thread but given the advice on here thought I'd tag on rather than start again.
My dog Norman doesn't drink nearly enough water. So much so that he's now on his third bout of struvites in less than a year. The only thing I can get him to drink is diluted milk (about 1 milk to 4 parts water) which he loves and doesn't seem to have any adverse effects on him. But I can't leave it down or he'll gulp the lot and not let the other 2 near! 

Just wondering if there's anyone out there with any similar experience please!!!

Em & Norman xx


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If I am concerned about the amount of water a dog is drinking - and I have one who would drink the whole bowl and one who drinks the bare minimum! - then I try one or two of the following -- giving them ice cubes to crunch (and eat),adding something to the water (yes, a drop of milk or a little light chicken water) and maybe giving a saucerful now and again, and of course adding warm water to their food. 

J


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

CuteRotts said:


> Hi all. I know this is a really old thread but given the advice on here thought I'd tag on rather than start again.
> My dog Norman doesn't drink nearly enough water. So much so that he's now on his third bout of struvites in less than a year. The only thing I can get him to drink is diluted milk (about 1 milk to 4 parts water) which he loves and doesn't seem to have any adverse effects on him. But I can't leave it down or he'll gulp the lot and not let the other 2 near!
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone out there with any similar experience please!!!
> ...


If it doesn't disagree with him why not ? 
I have a dachshund that drinks very little , oddly enough she drinks more since I've been putting Aquadent in her water. We've tried all sorts to improve her fluid intake ,she's very fussy ! 
Goat's milk ( dilute ) is worth a try, coconut water , a little bone broth, just enough to add a little flavour added to his water. 
Bear in mind that milk can be laxative though.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to be really careful with what I leave down for them.
Tried leaving water with a little Kallo low sodium chicken stock the other day and rather stupidly didn't read the box. Edith my mastiff has horrendous allergies. Came home to a scabby faced girl. Contents: maize starch. Major allergy!

Might try the coconut water though...
And a drink for him regular if that doesn't take his fancy


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CuteRotts said:


> Hi all. I know this is a really old thread but given the advice on here thought I'd tag on rather than start again.
> My dog Norman doesn't drink nearly enough water. So much so that he's now on his third bout of struvites in less than a year. The only thing I can get him to drink is diluted milk (about 1 milk to 4 parts water) which he loves and doesn't seem to have any adverse effects on him. But I can't leave it down or he'll gulp the lot and not let the other 2 near!
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone out there with any similar experience please!!!
> ...


You might find Goats Milk a little better long term rather than Cows Milk. Mine always have it as puppies as a before bedtime drink but i do still tend to give them the odd bit even now especially when it's hot - can also freeze it in Kongs to make icepops 

Depending on what food you feed aswell makes a difference. Mine dont drink anywhere near the amount they used to when they were kibble fed (they eat wet food now), so if you feed dry, you could try adding wet food or water to kibble to make is soggy, to increase their intake.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Drain a can of sardines in spring water, add the liquid to the water bowl and he can have the sardines on top of his kibble. This never fails with my little fuss-pot !


----------



## Wendy glover (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a very active 6 year old cavalier. He has suddenly stopped drinking from his bowl. We keep getting slugs coming in and I have found them round his bowls. I have tried moving his water bowl and even bought a new one but he still wont go to it. When he does he seems wary. He wont even drink from his bowl at our caravan. He will eat fine so have added some water to his food and he 'woofs' the lot. He will lick water off my finger. Anyone got any suggestions please? TIA.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Nothing much to add to the advice earlier in the thread but do be careful of slugs as they can carry lungworm.


----------

